# Looking For E-juice In Jhb East Area



## JakesSA

Does anybody perhaps know of an e-juice supplier on or close to the East Rand?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

besides the twisp retailers at the local malls I do not know of anyone that sells ,


----------



## JakesSA

Ja, a lot of the tobacconists have but they are very pricey or the origin is dubious ..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar

why dont you order Vm juices ? Ive been using liqua for the past 8/9 months and just got my first batch of vm , superior quality and flavour , just absolutely awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frenzy

It would be nice if we can get a supplier on the east rand. We are also on the east rand. Sometimes things happen beyond your control and you need juice urgently and there is no way to get it ASAP. Does suck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

Maybe if we get someone that orders in bulk from VM at a discount they can resell it at the same price in JHB. That should take the pressure off of VM a bit as they won't have to ship so many seperate orders. Like a VM agent.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Agreed, Benoni needs the juice

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Frenzy said:


> Maybe if we get someone that orders in bulk from VM at a discount they can resell it at the same price in JHB. That should take the pressure off of VM a bit as they won't have to ship so many seperate orders. Like a VM agent.


 
AGREE THIS!!!!!!!

@Frenzy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

Vapey McJuicy said:


> AGREE THIS!!!!!!!
> 
> @Frenzy


 We are going to try and work on this. Will have to speak to the neccesary people and see if we can make it happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Frenzy said:


> We are going to try and work on this. Will have to speak to the neccesary people and see if we can make it happen.


 
Its a awesome idea @Frenzy, I didn't even think about the possibility!

If there is anything the rest of us can do to help (I see there are quite a few of us in the area) please shout. I'm sure helping hands or support (financial, petition, strike, or a march to Cape Town) is available & more than willing.

Vapey


----------



## Frenzy

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Its a awesome idea @Frenzy, I didn't even think about the possibility!
> 
> If there is anything the rest of us can do to help (I see there are quite a few of us in the area) please shout. I'm sure helping hands or support (financial, petition, strike, or a march to Cape Town) is available & more than willing.
> 
> Vapey


 Haha, Strike and March all the way to Cape Town. Going to take us a while  Awesome, will let you know once we receive some feedback. We also think its a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

Frenzy said:


> Haha, Strike and March all the way to Cape Town. Going to take us a while  Awesome, will let you know once we receive some feedback. We also think its a good idea


 
 we can march to the OR Tambo and back, not that far atleast.

Kewl stuff! Looking forward to hear! Boere maak planne

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dunhillbear

Don't know if this will get you guys excited, but heard that Twisp will be opening up a counter at East Rand Mall towards middle of the year... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre

Dunhillbear said:


> Don't know if this will get you guys excited, but heard that Twisp will be opening up a counter at East Rand Mall towards middle of the year...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Oh, absolutely! The more vapers the better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zaVaper

We could use the juice in the east boet, not that stuff you find at the back of virgin active though.
Yeah VM is good stuff, so I 'm all on-board for some orders if you guys get this going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy

Hi Everyone, Vape king has justs launched there juice range. They are based in fourways. Not as close as boksburg but its around the area. They do delivery very fast and if you make arrangements you can go to the shop on a weekend. Twisp is not really great and is way too expensive on the juice. I do agree though the more vapors the better, most people do start with twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

zaVaper said:


> We could use the juice in the east boet, not that stuff you find at the back of virgin active though.



Is it hey boet? Have you got tickets my son? Tickets for the GUNS show!

Lol. Maybe a range of vapable steroids would go down well with the muscle heads.

I am seeing an opportunity for someone on the east rand to become a VM or VK juice supplier. Just saying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

devdev said:


> Is it hey boet? Have you got tickets my son? Tickets for the GUNS show!
> 
> Lol. Maybe a range of vapable steroids would go down well with the muscle heads.
> 
> I am seeing an opportunity for someone on the east rand to become a VM or VK juice supplier. Just saying


 We were thinking of becoming a supplier of VM juice but don't want to be taking away anyones business.


----------



## JakesSA

Yes I was thinking along similar lines. In my mind its a question of convenience. From the new vaper's perspective (mine) a box of analogues is available at any corner shop whereas Fourways is at least 40kms from where I am. This would appear as a definite drawback of vaping at least for those new to it. I suppose one becomes accustomed to planning ahead. 
I just ordered my first batch from vapour mountain and have high hopes! 

BTW, the three tobacconist closest to me all sell eliquid but its all chinese imported, decanted, relabelled stuff as far as I can see. The one at Lakeside mall actually had Liqua which was a pleasant surprise. The dummkopf running the place sells the 10ml bottles for R85 and the 20ml bottles for R299 and is convinced this makes sense ..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Frenzy

JakesSA said:


> Yes I was thinking along similar lines. In my mind its a question of convenience. From the new vaper's perspective (mine) a box of analogues is available at any corner shop whereas Fourways is at least 40kms from where I am. This would appear as a definite drawback of vaping at least for those new to it. I suppose one becomes accustomed to planning ahead.
> I just ordered my first batch from vapour mountain and have high hopes!
> 
> BTW, the three tobacconist closest to me all sell eliquid but its all chinese imported, decanted, relabelled stuff as far as I can see. The one at Lakeside mall actually had Liqua which was a pleasant surprise. The dummkopf running the place sells the 10ml bottles for R85 and the 20ml bottles for R299 and is convinced this makes sense ..


 It will definately be much easier if we could get the juice in the east rand area. VM juice is really great and it will be awesome if we could get it locally.

Those prices are rediculous.


----------



## Smokyg

I just sent the mail to VM asking if they would consider it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Not yet... but hopefully we can be in a position soon to offer our juices to retailers and resellers. We will post right here on this forum as soon as we are able to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Vape Cartel East Rand.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shabbar

Lucian Rajah said:


> Vape Cartel East Rand.



this thread is old mate


----------



## skola



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

JakesSA said:


> Does anybody perhaps know of an e-juice supplier on or close to the East Rand?


You should try Vape Club 

 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JakesSA

LOL, at the point I posted on this thread VapeClub did not even exist yet!

How about it @Oupa, VapeClub still wants your juice?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Its coming  we'll chat soon Jakes!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shabbar

How about it @Oupa, *VapeClub still wants your juice? *[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

